
Homebrew CPU Home Page (2002) - Jerry2
http://homebrewcpu.com/
======
Theodores
This from the P.P.P.S:

> "Do you really think I don't know when you're playing with your toys? On the
> rare occasion when you are doing real work, you slouch. When you are playing
> with your hobby project you get all intense. You know you can't fool me.
> Never forget that."

Bear that in mind with your own pet projects and make sure that in your pet
projects you are getting intense. Slouching in work is one thing, slouching in
pet projects, now that is serious! We all start things and don't finish them,
or buy all the gear and get no further, I think there is a lot to learn from
how this guy runs his project.

~~~
amelius
Well, it could also be that this project was simply too easy for this guy. So
building it was actually a form of slouching.

------
dang
Some previous threads at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=homebrewcpu.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=homebrewcpu.com).
We can go with 2002 because
[https://web.archive.org/web/*/http://homebrewcpu.com/](https://web.archive.org/web/*/http://homebrewcpu.com/),
though 'webring' suggests earlier...

------
DamonHD
Yes, indeed, a ~4MHz 8-bit CPU. Like all the best. I used to run my Z80As at
4MHz (1MIPS), and currently I run my machine-learning, AES-GCM crypting,
radiator valve AVRs at 1MIPS! Im still staggered that the beast still appears
to be running a live HTTP server...

